# Back From The Colorado Rv And Boat Show



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Pictures from the Colorado RV and Boat Show are here.

Randy


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the photos. I try to go every year but could not make it this year. Could not get off work and make it over the mountains and through the valleys to Denver. It helps to see the photos to ease through the depression of missing out. Mom, Dad and Brother were there though. I tried to spot them in your photos. Gotta love that king bed!

Thanks again!
Tony


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I always love your photos and captions








Almost feels like I got to go along too!

I really like the new Fern interior...

Wonder how difficult it would be to get the new marble-like counter tops put in our 28krs?

Does anyone know about RV shows coming up in SoCal besides Pomona??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the picture...loved the one of your daughter and the fox at the end.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Dangit! I've been superseded by a kind bed model









I see it has what looks like storage for the bed rails in the back, too


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the cool pics! Looks like a great show! I was stuck at home doing projects...

Carey


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Now if I can only find a dealer to trade straight-up: my 2006 26RS for a 2007 26KBRS.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks so much for the pictures!










Glad they don't offer a king bed in the 28rsds or 27rsds. Otherwise, my hubby (who's 6' 5.5" tall) would probably be VERY VERY tempted to upgrade.









And the Ford with the AWESOME paint job was ROCKIN'!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the great pictures, do you sleep with your head to the rear on the new king bed or was the pillows in the wrong spot?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good stuff Randy, thanks









Love the commentary too....cough.coughFORDcough.cough


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Great Pictures! Thanks.

Walter


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very Cool

Thanks for sharing the pics!

Map Guy


----------

